# What is a "Gladiator" Rottweiler?



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I've seen this term but can't seem to find any info on the web. Sounds like the saliva-dripping beartrap-jawed Hollywood type.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like puppy mill marketing bull to me... kind of like "teacup" Chihuahuas, "King" German Shepherds, etc.

My guess is that they mean a Rottie that is way bigger than a Rottie is supposed to be, as is the case with "King" GSD's :shrug:


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I just received a reply from the guy offering the dog. Gladiator is an extra large Rott. He says the size goes up: American, German, Gladiator.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

It's a seller's label. Means nada.

There's no "teacup yorkie" nor a "imperial shihtzu" except for the person selling them.

An oversized Rottie is as wrong to the breed standard as a 20 lb chihuahua. That's not to say that a oversized rottie won't be a great dog and perfect for a job you want him for, but as far as the breed standard, bigger is not automatically better.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

what it means is that you should RUN from that seller as fast as you can. Sellers like these are nothing but hype.....usually with unhealthy genetics. An oversized Rottie is way more likely to have hip and other problems. It's very doubtful that the breeder has bothered having the parent dogs hips checked for dysplasia or any other health issues common to the breed.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I'm not sure it's actually a breeder, but I decided against the dog anyway, since he is not sure how the dog would get along with cats, ducks and goats.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

Wolfy-hound said:


> It's a seller's label. Means nada.
> 
> There's no "teacup yorkie" nor a "imperial shihtzu" except for the person selling them.
> 
> An oversized Rottie is as wrong to the breed standard as a 20 lb chihuahua. That's not to say that a oversized rottie won't be a great dog and perfect for a job you want him for, but as far as the breed standard, bigger is not automatically better.



I would also bet money that such supersized animals would be even more susceptible to hereditary problems that crop up in this breed. Really agree with the "run fast" advice. A reputable breeder would have socialized their pups with other common househod pets and be able to answe your question. Good decision.


Anita Crafton
Dan-Ani Pygmy Goats
Hansen, Idaho


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Also beware of rotties with "massive heads", this means really large necks = poor breeding.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

sales pitch Merica, Bigger is Better 
you can check any breeds standard on line, it is the ideal for that breed of dog _(the yardstick which they are measured with)_ Good breeders will be working towards that. Back Alley Breeders will put together anything they think will make a buck.
Bill Whited in Ohio, has Rott's from $2000-$20,000 including many they brought over from Germany. I have never heard them use that term ever.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I would rather get a German bred rottweiler but the problem with the German bred ones are they are somewhat more "sharper" than the American bred ones and bigger..more blocky build. American bred ones tend to look girlish in comparison to those!


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

The German dogs come in all sizes within the standard - they are not uniformly bigger. Any oversize ones will be sold to clueless US buyers, since the German breed wardens don't accept the bigger is better philosophy. I haven't seen the recent crop of imports, but many of the famous German sires from days gone by were in the middle of the height allowed by the standard.


----------

